# Barkels Lemon Racing Homers



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello All,
I'm new to the forum, and to pigeon racing. I have a pair of Lemons coming in a couple of weeks. My first pigeons (but not my first birds). I was wondering if anyone else, here, has any birds of this breed? I did some searching and didn't find much on the forum. I have been told that they are not the best racers, and are "slow breeders". At this point, I can live with less than great race performance but I'm wondering what "slow breeders" might mean?
TIA! Bill


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont have any Lemons nor have I heard of them. Do you know by chance where they originated? I have never heard of "slow breeders" either...with them being not the best racers and being slow breeders makes me wonder how the bloodline became its own strain. The reason I say this is because I was always under the impression a strain earns it name after being successful or something like that...perhaps its a strain that is known for crossing real well with others...i have birds with great looking strong bodies, strong tails, good thick feathers and dont seem to fly real fast, however when crossed with another strain it has been known to kick some good birds out. Just my 2 cents : )

Roy,....... Also welcome to the forum : )


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Ron huntley's website can give you the information as to how the Barkels lemon originated http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html just look under his section on Dilutes


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.barkel-usa.com/BARKELLEMON.html 

Here's where it's from.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

thats pretty cool, thanks for sharing. Sounds like if I read the article correctly they were bred more for color than racing so perhaps that is why they say what they about them racing. We have a club member that kicks out some neat colored birds that seem to race pretty well, my loft has some black and white grizzles with a few splashes and thats about it, everything else is pretty normal in color.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

i think I remember they originated in africa and did kinna well over here but over here they are breed more for color then anything ..cant imagine any pigeon being a slow breeder thou ...could you maybe post some pics of your birds they sure are pretty the ones I have seen so far


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

South Africa I think...............cool color, wonder how they hold up to races?


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, and the welcome. Glad I found this great forum. Yeah, I chose them for my first pigeons mostly for the color. They haven't arrived yet, due the 18th. I'll try to get some pics when they get here...
Regs! Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/lemon.html 

Here's the info on their genetics and lots more than you may even want to know.


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Bundyray and Bluecheck! The Huntleyloft site is great! Not more info than I want to know, but probably more than I can absorb. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they might not race well, but they sure would be nice to look at flying around the loft! sometimes it is fun to have some color pigeons going as a side hobbie.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forums. This is my first post. I don't know anything about barkel's lemon racers. However, I have talked to Jack on the phone. He does live in South Africa. I asked about his us breeding station mentioned above. He said it was something that he would not discuss but that it was a disappointment and he is no longer involved in it. Below is his website. If they really are his birds I am sure he could give you more information.

[email protected]
Jack's Website


----------

